
U.S. government ready to cede control of ICANN - randomname2
http://thehill.com/policy/technology/272568-internet-domain-handoff-takes-major-step-forward
======
mariuolo
The article doesn't say to whom.

~~~
randomname2
"an international multistakeholder model"

~~~
mariuolo
Exactly.

